# Estrogen Priming and Cyclo-progynova



## Ronniecat (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi

I've heard about estrogen priming, and wondering if it's done in the UK?

I have a very low AMH, due to start short protocol in a few weeks, which will start with me taking HRT's called Cyclo-progynova. Are these tablets a form of estogen priming?

Many thanks,


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi ronniecat,

Sorry I don't know anything about estrogen priming (not a fertility specialist) or which clinics in UK practice this.

Cycloprogynova is licensed in the UK for HRT and contains a form of oestrogen and progesterone (estradiol valerate and norgestrel). If you are using it prior to SP then it will be boosting oestrogen (although prescribing it like this is outwith the product license I have heard of HRT & BCP products being used in the run up to assisted conception cycles)

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------

